# Spysweeper,worth buying?



## Animekon (Apr 2, 2006)

I got mcafee security center, with virus scan pro and personal firewall+ installed(windows firewall disabled). i got ad-aware se and spybot, ewido. I am running a 2.4ghz and 512 ram pc. I haven't infected for a few months, should i purchase Webroot Spy Sweeper?I heard it's a resource hog


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi animekon,

I suppose it depends on what you mean by resource hog. I have a GB of RAM and typically run about 12-14 apps at startup with no paging file specificed. Just now checking the memory footprint of Spy Sweeper, it looks like it runs with just a tad less than 17MB, i.e. 16,696KB.

I rarely run Spy Sweeper scans, and mainly have it running its real-time agents. They recommend running the latest release in Safe Mode - which is good to do if you get infected. However, I also run MS Anti-Spyware Beta 2 for its real-time agents, and there is no conflict between it and Spy Sweeper.

When I got Spy Sweeper, it seemed to be the only product that would handle deleting a couple of persistent pests that had infected my computer. Since then, Trend Micro has come up with their own AS product and MS theirs, now called Windows Defender, but it has yet to finish its Beta period.

Whether I will renew my subscription to Spy Sweeper next Jan, I don't know yet, but even if I don't I would probably stay with MS's Windows Defender at that time, and only when needed, download a trial of both Trend's AS and Spy Sweeper if I became infected - without taking them up on buying the product after the trial, unless the pest was worse than CWS and difficult to get rid of and keep off of my system.

I also run Prevx1R, a research leading-edge HIPS to prevent process injection, etc. type pests, so I'm sure that helps.

-- Tom


----------



## scorpions (Mar 24, 2006)

i think spysweeper is good , but it take up too much resources. In my opinion, i like Pestpatrol better


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I have had SpySweeper for about 5 months now and like it. I'm not sure why some on this thread complain about the resources it takes. I just checked my Task Manager and SpySweeper is using all of (are you ready for this?) 13,116K of memory -- which is to say so little it would be hard to find on a memory map. And I've gotten NO spyware since installing it. I was using MS AntiSpyware beta1 before that and dumped it because it didn't scan or protect against spy cookies. Maybe beta2 does, I don't know. But for $20 with automatic updates for a year, I have no qualms recommending SpySweeper. Another good choice is SpyDoctor, which has been rated by PC Mag and PC World as about as effective as SpySweeper.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I just renewed my subscription for $9.95 for the year. When you check out there is a place where you can enter a coupon code and get it for $10 off the $19.95 yearly rate.

Now, I didn't have a coupon code but as they say. Google is your friend. 15 seconds later, I had a coupon code.  

I run 2 gigs of ram so I don't think it will eat too many resources. I think it is worth the money.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess you should go for Spysweeper. It has good detection rates...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I posted a thread in All Other Software subforum entitled SuperAntiSpyware. Its worth a trial run and looks to be a contender to Webroot's Spy Sweeper.

-- Tom


----------

